# Touren- Wittlich, N.-Scheidtweiler



## Bergarbeiter (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo an alle und Grüße aus Sachsen/Anhalt !
Ich habe mir  schon diverse Touren in der Eifel "heruntergesaugt" .Aber die Eifel ist groß und mein "Stützpunkt" wird in N.-Sch. liegen. Deshalb bin ich ich noch auf der Suche nach ´ner Einstiegstour zum Eifelkennenlernen.
Ich hoffe auf eure Tipps.
Ach so , ich habe noch kein Kartenmaterial für die Gegend, vielleicht noch ein Tipp welche Topo-Karten ich brauche.


----------



## Ede (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ist nicht mein Heimatgebiet. Ich war dort ebenfalls als Bike-Touri unterwegs... 

Ein Traumtrail ist natürlich der Lieserpfad von Wittlich nach Daun. Wäre sicher interessant. Im unteren Teil mit Tragepassagen, ab Manderscheid (Traumgegend zum Biken) aber fast voll fahrbar. Tolles Ziel ist in der Gegend um Daun sind die diversen Maare. 

Google einfach mal nach "Lieserpfad"

Wenn dieser Tourenvorschlag /Tourgegend in Frage kommt, kann ich noch eine Tourenbeschreibung der 7-Maare-Tour aus einen Bike-Führer heraussuchen, scannen und mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (7. Mai 2003)

Von der MOUNTAINBIKEhabe ich schon alle möglichen  Touren heruntergeladen , da war auch "Lieserpfad" dabei. Danke 
Ich welchem Bike-Führer ist die MAARE-Tour? Den  Tourenführer für die Nordeifel (glaube ich)  kann ich mir besorgen.


----------



## kaspar (8. Mai 2003)

hallo,
in der nähe von n-scheidweiler liegt auch die römische weinstrasse, dort gibt es ca. 200 km ausgeschilderte strecke.
infos unter www.schweich.de
dort erlebst du mosel pur!

oder bei mir
gruß kaspar


----------



## Bergarbeiter (9. Mai 2003)

Das klingt doch hervorragend, ich glaube da brauche ich mehr als  ´ne Woche Zeit.


----------



## Ede (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergarbeiter _
> *Von der MOUNTAINBIKEhabe ich schon alle möglichen  Touren heruntergeladen , da war auch "Lieserpfad" dabei. Danke
> Ich welchem Bike-Führer ist die MAARE-Tour? Den  Tourenführer für die Nordeifel (glaube ich)  kann ich mir besorgen. *



So - ich hab' nachgeschaut.

Autor: Stefan Etzel
Titel: Die schönsten Mountain-Bike Touren
Verlag: BVA
Ausgabe von 1989

Tourname: Maar, Bugen, stilles Tal
Rundkurs, am besten Startpunkt Manderscheid (nach meiner Meinung). 1/3 Trail, 1/3 Berg, 1/3 Panorama, Länge ca. 50 km, Hm 859. Reine Fahrzeit: 4 h

Kurzbeschreibung: 

Manderscheid --> Lieserpfad bis Gemündener Maar (Daun) --> Weinfelder Maar --> Schalkenmehrener Maar --> Gillenfeld --> Pulvermaar --> Dürres Maar --> Strohn (Lavabombe) --> Manderscheid


----------



## Bergarbeiter (11. Mai 2003)

Das war der Tipp der  Woche.
Der Titel kam mir  irgendwie bekannt vor und nach Blick  meine Bibliothek habe ich´s auch gefunden. Ich werde mir jetzt mal Karten besorgen und auch die anderen 2 Touren im Buch checken.

Dank` dir


----------

